# Autosmart rep?



## Perfezione (Nov 23, 2006)

How do i find out who my local Autosmart rep is? 

Cheers.


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

Give me 1st part of postcode and I'll PM details. simples


----------



## Perfezione (Nov 23, 2006)

It's WA6. 

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Geordie_1982 (Jun 12, 2010)

I think its my rep that covers your area Frodsham


----------



## Perfezione (Nov 23, 2006)

Should be mate, if your only in runcorn.


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

Can you buy stuff online ??? or is it via the Rep only ?????
@ Sue my postcode is NE38 8


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

Scotty Pro said:


> Can you buy stuff online ??? or is it via the Rep only ?????
> @ Sue my postcode is NE38 8


x2 but im in S70


----------



## supraGZaerotop (Jun 23, 2008)

i know mine, he comes to my works every friday, some good stuff and well priced, example, silicone spray in halfords/other car parts shop £4-5 a can, autosmart £2.50


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

RM1 area please.


----------



## stevief (Nov 21, 2011)

I'd like to know my Reps contact details too please. G69


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

Seems you buy a few things on Ebay but not direct from their site. It is also obvious that a few people on here are interested in the Autosmart stuff.


----------



## M.J (Mar 17, 2010)

Mad one i pulled up my local guy today after seeing him at the local car wash centre Every tues and thursday i believe in the essex area didnt know they are mobile until this morning.


----------



## jamesmut (Jan 5, 2008)

M.J said:


> Mad one i pulled up my local guy today after seeing him at the local car wash centre Every tues and thursday i believe in the essex area didnt know they are mobile until this morning.


We're you the postie I spoke to today in Southend? If it was you, hello again!!:wave:


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

alex163 said:


> It's WA6.
> 
> Thanks :thumb:


PM sent


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

Scotty Pro said:


> Can you buy stuff online ??? or is it via the Rep only ?????
> @ Sue my postcode is NE38 8


PM sent
We ONLY sell to our network of franchisees, each of whom operates from a mobile supermarket - it's basically a 7.5 tonne truck full of car care goodies! We have 140 of them on the road in the UK, so it's pretty easy to meet up with your local guy.

BEWARE of anything you see on Ebay - it could be anything.


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

VAG-hag said:


> x2 but im in S70


PM sent


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

iPlod999 said:


> RM1 area please.


PM sent


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

stevief said:


> I'd like to know my Reps contact details too please. G69


pm sent


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

M.J said:


> Mad one i pulled up my local guy today after seeing him at the local car wash centre Every tues and thursday i believe in the essex area didnt know they are mobile until this morning.


Feel free to flag them down if you see them driving around - they're very used to it, happens all the time!


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

:doublesho do they have a sign on the trucks ?? "Stop me and buy one" ??? next time I see yer man in the Wakefield area, I'll stop him and buy some of your products, thanks for the heads up!!:thumb:


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

bt44 please


----------



## m4drx (Aug 14, 2011)

LU5 Please


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

Sue J said:


> PM sent
> We ONLY sell to our network of franchisees, each of whom operates from a mobile supermarket - it's basically a 7.5 tonne truck full of car care goodies! We have 140 of them on the road in the UK, so it's pretty easy to meet up with your local guy.
> 
> BEWARE of anything you see on Ebay - it could be anything.


Thanks Sue, PM received and have phoned Terry and meeting is on Monday :thumb:


----------



## acrebo (Jul 30, 2006)

Could you possibly PM me my rep please - EX5.

Many Thanks,

Adam


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

ianrobbo1 said:


> :doublesho do they have a sign on the trucks ?? "Stop me and buy one" ??? next time I see yer man in the Wakefield area, I'll stop him and buy some of your products, thanks for the heads up!!:thumb:


Bit hard to miss...


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

I would like to know mine also SS7 

Cheers Brian


----------



## jamesmut (Jan 5, 2008)

Bkjames said:


> I would like to know mine also SS7
> 
> Cheers Brian


I can help you with that one - it's me!! I'll PM you my number.


----------



## totters (Apr 29, 2012)

Ws10 please


----------



## Marky-G-66 (May 31, 2012)

This is amazing... Autosmart just got a dozen or so new customers from one post:thumb: 

Id like to know who mine is too please... DY8... Thank you:thumb:


----------



## cornish1 (Dec 28, 2011)

Any chance of finding out mine? Please

Tr16. Thanks


----------



## Ben. (Sep 7, 2009)

I would also be interested in finding out my local rep too, postcode is S43.


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

ianrobbo1 said:


> :doublesho do they have a sign on the trucks ?? "Stop me and buy one" ??? next time I see yer man in the Wakefield area, I'll stop him and buy some of your products, thanks for the heads up!!:thumb:


As good as! Most days they will get flagged down at least once.


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

cmillsjoe said:


> bt44 please


PM sent


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

m4drx said:


> LU5 Please


PM sent


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

acrebo said:


> Could you possibly PM me my rep please - EX5.
> 
> Many Thanks,
> 
> Adam


PM sent


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

totters said:


> Ws10 please


PM sent


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

Marky-G-66 said:


> This is amazing... Autosmart just got a dozen or so new customers from one post:thumb:
> 
> Id like to know who mine is too please... DY8... Thank you:thumb:


PM sent and i have to say I am also a bit amazed, although tend to get 3 or 4 PMs every day with franchisee requests.


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

cornish1 said:


> Any chance of finding out mine? Please
> 
> Tr16. Thanks


PM sent


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

Ben. said:


> I would also be interested in finding out my local rep too, postcode is S43.


PM sent


----------



## TTS-Dave (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi Sue, 

Could you please let me know who the autosmart rep is for Np18

Thanks 
Dave


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

TTS-Dave said:


> Hi Sue,
> 
> Could you please let me know who the autosmart rep is for Np18
> 
> ...


PM sent


----------



## hawkpie (May 22, 2006)

Me too please Sue

NE23

Thanks


----------



## Scottland (May 6, 2008)

Hi Sue, if you could be so kind? 


LL18 (Home) CH1 (Work)


----------



## dstroi (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi Sue, me too AB24


----------



## FiestaDan (Jul 10, 2012)

email them?


----------



## BellUK (Mar 12, 2012)

You are more likely to get an answer quicker if you post in the Autosmart section.


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

Sorry guys been off sick. Will now work through this thread!


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

hawkpie said:


> Me too please Sue
> 
> NE23
> 
> Thanks


pm sent


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

Scottland said:


> Hi Sue, if you could be so kind?
> 
> LL18 (Home) CH1 (Work)


pm sent


----------



## ribvanrey (May 5, 2012)

Sue, will you be at Waxstock.


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

ST7 please Sue.


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

ribvanrey said:


> Sue, will you be at Waxstock.


I most certainly will! We're going to run a wash facility for the Show n Shine, as well as an Exterior Wash demo area, where guys can come and have a play with different pressure washers, foam equipment and products. We'll also have a stand inside.


----------



## Hercs74 (Dec 29, 2011)

Can u pm me rep details for SS7 and CM3 please


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigpimpinpete (Jul 30, 2012)

Nn3? Please


----------



## Brian mc21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Bt13 if possible.


----------



## onnyuk (Jul 11, 2012)

Dd4 for me please Sue, thanks in advance


----------



## adeel43 (Dec 17, 2008)

Can you send me the details for TW12 please


----------



## michael3011 (Nov 27, 2011)

Can you PM me details of rep for PR5
Thanks


----------



## gary9 (Aug 12, 2012)

do i have to run a business to get autosmart products from a rep
if not could i get details of rep in BT79 thanks in advance.


----------



## AJV77 (Jun 2, 2012)

Hi sue,

Please can you tell me my local rep

Home WS13

Work B6

Many thanks


----------



## KmChoPs (Nov 1, 2010)

this crops up again and again, my local rep is great but they should tell people on here where theyre going to be in certain area`s on what days and let the general part time detailers buy stuff. So many people wanting AS stuff at great prices , but some reps arent doing enough i dont think


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Was at a car meeting last weekend the Grantown Motorfest in Scotland,, met a very nice couple working on the Autosmart stall,Rep being Alan Clark:thumb: bought a pot of Polish off them, as thats all the room I had in the top box, could easily have spent a fortune!! a couple of mates bought silicone spray and the like's :doublesho again only because they couldn't get anything else in their luggage!! next year I suspect we'll have a lot more space available!!:lol:


----------



## Adam_LE (Jul 29, 2012)

SL2 please?


----------



## Smithey1981 (Oct 4, 2011)

Is there one in tw5


----------



## BertST (Jan 24, 2012)

PE28 Please


----------



## welsh.Z.S. (Jun 29, 2010)

cf43 please


----------



## Numskull (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi Sue.. 

KT5 please Sue!

Cheers... Rob


----------



## Mk3Brick (May 24, 2012)

Rh10 please.


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

LL57 please Sue


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

Rm17?


----------



## BertST (Jan 24, 2012)

Has anyone heard from Sue? Been waiting for my reps contact details for weeks


----------



## Keef076 (Jul 20, 2012)

DE65 please Sue
Thanks


----------



## cdo1uk (Sep 25, 2012)

ME2 Area please....


----------



## donnyo (Mar 13, 2007)

BertST said:


> Has anyone heard from Sue? Been waiting for my reps contact details for weeks


I think it would depend on if Sue was actively looking at this thread. Also, with Xmas break, etc. End of the day I'm sure she will get back once she has seen it.


----------



## Hoovie (Sep 3, 2008)

There must be a more direct way to find the local Autosmart rep surely? (I would like to know who mine is as well  )

Automated Postcode look on on some website maybe ?


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

Oops come across this thread by accident. Sorry guys. Will get on to you all now.


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

Hoovie said:


> There must be a more direct way to find the local Autosmart rep surely? (I would like to know who mine is as well  )
> 
> Automated Postcode look on on some website maybe ?


Hi there
We are planning to add an Automated look up on the website when we have time to complete an upgrade. You can also call our customer services team on 01543 481616
thanks


----------



## b21playa (Apr 1, 2007)

Any chance for Birmingham B42


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Keith spencer is in widnes that's not far I use him too


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

BertST said:


> Has anyone heard from Sue? Been waiting for my reps contact details for weeks


Just go to website and ask less than 24 hours reply


----------



## Blackwatch (Jul 29, 2015)

My postcode is HD8. Is there a way of getting a small sample of tardis or something similar. After forking auto for mother in law breath, built hamber, AG tar remover and others to clean my wheels I don't want to drop £25/on a tin if the only way to clean them is going to be an acid bath and respray


----------



## thedonji (Oct 7, 2011)

pm sent sue

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------

